# Whats going in in Bristol on NYE??



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 30, 2009)

I find myself at a loose end after failing to get tickets to Motion, any ideas??


----------



## strung out (Dec 30, 2009)

not sure. i've decided a takeaway and booze at my flat is the best option for the second year running.


----------



## Geri (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm staying in with beer and a curry.

BlackArab is DJing at the Old England, and it's free to get in.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2009)

Lots of drinking cider in charming pubs, or dubstep and ketamine. One or the other. That said, some people might just make a mad dash out the countryside and be back before lunch the next day. That's what's great about Bristol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 30, 2009)

A lot of idiots setting off fireworks from teatime onwards while I'm trying to sleep through.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 30, 2009)

Think i'm going to see Zen Hussies at The Attic in Stokes Croft.


----------



## strung out (Dec 30, 2009)

that'll be good. they're a great band to see live


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 30, 2009)

strung_out said:


> that'll be good. they're a great band to see live


Yeah saw 'em at live at Fiddlers last winter with The Lone Runner.


----------



## user47632 (Dec 30, 2009)

I wanted to get tickets for motion, looks amazing. Lack of money means I'll be going for a far cheaper event!


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 31, 2009)

Come on down to Old E everybody, don't expect up yer own arse snottiness but oldschoolfunkhiphopetal and it's FREE 

If we haven't met and you do come down, ask around for Del and introduce yerself!


----------



## paolo (Dec 31, 2009)

Scott J said:


> I wanted to get tickets for motion, looks amazing.



I suspect it will be awesome. Arcadia rig _indoors_  

The most spectacular night in the UK, tonight, I reckon.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 31, 2009)

Motion does look pretty good, although "legal rave" is always a dubious term, and it's kinda pricey.  Arcadia are pretty wicked, probably fairly spectacular inside if you've not seen them before n are spangled 

I'm going to some lolpsytrance, for shame, for shame.  Most pubs gona be charging entry tonight, people reckon?

Gona be fucking cold tonight merry-makers, so wrap up warm and don't forget the string'd mittens...


----------



## paolo (Jan 28, 2010)

Arcadia at Motion, nice vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vOSP3ZC1kNw


----------

